# blankets in whelping box dangerous



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

These pups are so tiny that they can easily get lost in blankets, espically when mom starts digging them up. Ive heard of puppies suffocating. Granted, I check on my pups constantly and even have a baby monitor for when they are out of my sight but today my girl had dug up her blankets and the puppy was rolled in it and crying. Thankfully I heard what was going on and helped. Then I got my husbands duct tape and taped the blankets to the wall of her crate all the way around. No little nooks or crannies. So now Im wondering if any other breeders have a better suggetion on how to deal with this situation and any advice. Thanks


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I dont post too often so Im not sure if this is in the right spot. Should I post it in the puppy area?


----------

